# Pamlico sound trout...



## NC Angler (Apr 20, 2008)

Trout fishing in the Pamlico river/sound the past few months has been stellar...several citation fish being taken from some of the little known places and my brother and I have have missed our citations by 8 ounces (5 lbs for NC)...for both fish...



The drum are starting to move in but it remains a bit cold for them to start getting to the skinny water...some flounder are starting to be picked up here and there and the striper run on the Roanoke is in full swing with some parties taking close to a 100 fish per outing...a few shots from up this way...


----------

